# Golden/Cross at Fort St John SPCA



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't get the link to work from my phone. Will check from my computer later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't see the mix in her in this picture, pretty girl.

Hope she finds a great family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golfgal*

Golfgal: Please be sure to call and email the Golden Retriever Rescues near you about her. I can't open the link.

www.grca-nrc./Canada


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golfgal*

Golfgal: Please be sure to call and email the Golden Retriever Rescues near you about her. I can't open the link.

Google Golden Retriever Rescues in Canada


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Search Adoptable & Lost/Found Animals Online










Type	Dog 
Breed	Golden Retriever Cross
Second Breed	
Sex	Female	Colour	Yellow / None
Spayed/Neutered	No	Age	5Yrs 6Mths (approx)
Animal Identification
Animal ID: 367861
Please take note of the Animal ID if contacting one of our shelters about this animal.

Found Info
Found Location	Date Found
256 rd/Prespatou Rd
MONTNEY	5/9/2015



For further information contact 
North Peace Location
[email protected]
250-785-7722
Address 9311 81st Ave, Fort St. John, BC V1J 6P6

*General Adoption Information: If you are interested in adopting an animal from our shelter, you will need to come to Fort St. John to visit the animal and process the adoption here. Due to our remote location we cannot arrange for animals to be transferred to a shelter closer to you by request.

To learn more about the North Peace BC SPCA Branch such as location, adoption fees, and hours of operation, click here to visit our web site: spca.bc.ca/northpeace
Please note that all cat/kitten and dog/puppy BC SPCA adoptions come with a microchip and registration into BC Pet Registry. For more information please visit BC Pet Registry or call our Call Centre at 1-855-622-7722


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

mylissyk and karen519 - haven't seen posting for dog after those first couple of days. Sadly there is a golden rescue in Ontario only because apparently that's the only place they need rescuing (sorry, pet peeve of mine). The GRC out this way will only direct people to SPCA or other shelters in area if any.


----------

